# Mail, erreur lors de suppression d'un email



## ToxiK13 (11 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème sur Mail lors que je supprime des emails j'ai ce message qui apparait :

Une erreur s’est produite lors du déplacement des messages vers la boîte aux lettres « (null) ».

Cela ne se produit que sur un compte qui est chez OVH, si je déplie la corbeille et que je sélectionne le dossier de ce compte je vois qu'il est noté "lecture seule".

(Je n'ai pas ce problème pour d'autres comptes qui sont chez OVH.)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Septembre 2015)

Salut

N'as-tu pas la possibilité de passer le dossier en lecture/écriture?

@+


----------



## ToxiK13 (12 Septembre 2015)

À partir de Mail je ne trouve pas comment faire, à partir de Finder où est le répertoire correspondant ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Septembre 2015)

Le répertoire doit être sous :
Library/Mail/V2/IMAP-nom.boite.ovh/ovh.mbox/Corbeille.mbox

La partie en rouge est à adapter à ton cas.


----------



## ToxiK13 (15 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

alors dans Library/Mail/V2/IMAP-nom.boite.ovh

j'ai un répertoire INBOX.mbox qui contient :

C928E2D1-FBB8-4D0B-BC3D-1B388905C13D
Deleted Messages.mbox
Drafts.mbox
INBOX.mbox
Info.plist
Junk.mbox
Sent Messages.mbox

si je lit les informations aucun n'est verrouillé, quelle manipulation dois-je faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2015)

Tu n'as que ça ? que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*ls -la  Library/Mail/V2/IMAP-nom.boite.ovh*


----------



## ToxiK13 (15 Septembre 2015)

drwxr-xr-x@  4 imac  staff   136 15 sep 12:06 .
drwxr-xr-x  15 imac  staff   510  3 sep 00:09 ..
-rw-r--r--@  1 imac  staff  3088 15 sep 12:06 .mboxCache.plist
drwxr-xr-x@ 10 imac  staff   340 15 sep 01:18 INBOX.mbox

et dans INBOX.mbox
drwx------   3 imac  staff   102  3 sep 00:10 C928E2D1-FBB8-4D0B-BC3D-1B388905C13D
drwxr-xr-x@  5 imac  staff   170 13 sep 11:41 Deleted Messages.mbox
drwxr-xr-x@  3 imac  staff   102  7 sep 12:47 Drafts.mbox
drwxr-xr-x@  2 imac  staff    68  3 sep 00:35 INBOX.mbox
-rw-r--r--@  1 imac  staff   738 15 sep 01:18 Info.plist
drwxr-xr-x@  3 imac  staff   102  3 sep 00:35 Junk.mbox
drwxr-xr-x@  4 imac  staff   136  7 sep 12:47 Sent Messages.mbox


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Septembre 2015)

Comme c'est un compte IMAP, je te conseille de le supprimer, et ensuite le recréer.


----------



## ToxiK13 (15 Septembre 2015)

Ok je vais tester, merci.


----------



## Gano (7 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je rebondis sur ce post car, j'ai exactement le même problème...qui est apparu depuis ma mis à jour sur El captain...

J'ai enlevé le compte Imap et je l'ai réinstallé. j'ai essayé avec un autre compte d'un autre provider... sur 5 comptes, les deux seul qui marche sans problème ont ceux de gmail... les autres affiches à chaque fois ce message quand je veux effacer un messages ??







Des idées ??

Merci


----------

